# Rod repair around Milton



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 rods that need the tip replaced. Two are Shimano Teramar, cant remember on the 3rd what it is. One of the Teramars also needs 3 other guides replaced. Who can help me out?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Avalon, or the rod place on West Spencer, next to the store, if they are still there


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

Billy's Rod & Reel at 4887 W Spencer Field Rd will be glad to take care of them for you.

850.382.3047

Thanks Jester for mentioning us.


----------

